# Should I reblue



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a Remington 700 that the blue is wore off I was toying with the idea of cold or hot blue or even powder coating looking for something that will last a while and look good any input will be appreciated thanks


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking into the cerakote process for an old shotgun of mine. Some good torture tests on youtube. can be pricey tho.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd shy away from powder coating, because the finish can scratch off, leaving bare metal. Also, I am not sure if the finish will stand up to certain chemicals.

You can get decent results with cold blue, providing the preparation is good - and, that's the primary concern with either hot or cold blue.

Hot blue is typically done by gunsmiths and will cost more. So, if you want a traditional finish and can afford the cost $150 to $200, hot blue may be for you.

I have no personal experience with Cerakote but have considered it as a viable option for do-it-yourselfers, but the firearm will not retain its original appearance. You'll need an oven, but watch out for flying frying pans.


----------



## jerhurt (Dec 7, 2014)

I have set money aside for the hot blue and I have done a cold blue on a 22 came out okay but not sure how long it will last. Just looking for something that will last and look good for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

